
Global lithium prices have more than doubled over the last six months - Osiris30
http://engineering.cmu.edu/media/press/2016/05_03_lithium_market_fluctuations.html
======
nibs
Good time to be Bolivian (I am not, just saying)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium#Production](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium#Production)

